# Fox Moutain Weaver saddle pads? Quality?



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

In an effort to broaden my saddle pad selection, I've been ebaying. Found a good looking pad for fairly inexpensive. Was wondering about quality on this brand as I have not heard of it before. Anyone have experience with the brand Fox Mountain Weavers?


----------

